# Kim's Bin - bring your charity unwantables!!!



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks to some great visitor suggestions, we have arranged to turn your unwanted detailing products into cold hard cash for charity.

Just deposit them into *KIM'S BIN* at the entrance (in the foyer as you walk into the indoor part).

Anything we (gratefully) receive will be priced up and sold in KIM'S CORNER throughout the show. East Anglian Air Ambulance and Marcus Rutherford Foundation will be the ones benefiting.

All unsold items by the end of the day cannot be returned but will be sold at a later date for these charities.

Thanks in advance for your generosity. With prices from 0.50p, Kim's Corner will be quite an attraction, although there is some very high quality and pricier stuff on there as well. Make sure you visit it, in the far corner of the main hall.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Got quite a bit of stuff to give you now!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

will make sure i bring some bits


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Do they have to be full/unused products?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> Do they have to be full/unused products?


Dodo Factory
DW Sponsor
*

*
Join Date: Apr 2007
Posts: 6,724
Thanks: 770
Thanked 2,793 Times in 1,447 Posts
iTrader Score: 0 reviews
Bargains galore, thanks to trader discounts and even a charity discount stand of new/nearly new/part used test products (Kim's Corner)


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I've got a box of stuff in the boot ready to give away. Shall I come find you guys first then go back to the car and get it. Or bring it straight in?!


----------

